# Que penser de Virgin Mobile ?



## gigab (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Je vais changer prochainement d'opérateur mobile et je pensais me tourner vers Virgin Mobile, avec un iPhone.

Cependant j'en entend de toute sorte sur Virgin : le réseau est bridé, le service client n'est pas à la hauteur, on ne peut pas voir son suivi conso, ce dernier n'est pas fiable, etc...

Pouvez vous me donner un retour ? Qu'en pensez vous ?
Quels sont les points forts, les points faibles ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Luigi (22 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
je suis chez Vrigin Mobil depuis un peu plus d'un an. j'avais choisi cet opérateur pour son offre sans engagement à un tarif plutôt intéressant (libertysim 5h). Tout allait plutôt bien, mais depuis plusieurs mois, Virgin Mobil ne donne plus le suivi conso de ma ligne (d'autres sont ils dans ce cas?)! Que ce soit via le téléphone ou par internet, les information fournies datent au mieux de cinq jours, mais le plus souvent entre 8 et 10 jours, ce qui empêche d'utiliser son crédit au maximum. Et on se retrouve soit avec un report le mois suivant (mais puisqu'on ne sait jamais où on en est...) soit une sur facturation!  
Après plusieurs mail au service client, et des réponses oiseuses, j'ai droit à des excuses, disant qu'il s'agit d'un incident temporaire, que tout va rentrer dans l'ordre des la fin du mois et qu'en compensation j'aurai droit à un geste commercial. cela fait 3 mois que ça dure et que j'attends:mouais:. Pour ma part j'attends l'arrivée imminente de Free pour quitter cet opérateur...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2011)

même forfait, mais comme je m'en fiche du suivi de conso (je ne l'atteins jamais), je n'ai pas ce type de grief.
Néanmoins, j'ai les mêmes remarques, et ce qui me dérange le plus c'est le débit bridé.
J'attends de voir ce que va proposer Free et la sortie de l'iPhone 5 pour voir ce que je vais faire.
Ca sera free avec un iPhone 3G ou Orange avec un iPhone 4 ou 5 (tout dépend des tarifs)


----------



## Krash68 (22 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un forfait Iphone 3h a 42,90 chez Virgin Mobile.
Du forfait en soit j'en suis plutôt satisfait. De la 3G là ou avec SFR j'étais en EDGE, niveau tarif c'est très raisonnable. Pour le même prix j'étais à 1h de communication.
Par contre niveau suivi conso, en effet, mon suivi au 22/06 date du 10/06 soit 12 jours pour l'instant sans suivi.

J'ai appelé le service client samedi, on m'a dit que le problème était connu et qu'il serait corrigé pour début juillet..
D'après ce que j'ai lu sur certains forum ça fait quelques temps qu'ils disent ça donc à voir. On m'a aussi dit que si début juillet ce n'était pas bon chez moi je devait les rappeler car ensuite c'est du cas pas cas. Là encore, à voir ce que ça va donner.

J'ai lu quelque part que le fait que l'opérateur ne fourni pas un suivi conso (qui est obligatoire) cela pouvait être un motif de résiliation car l'opérateur ne respecte pas sa part du contrat. Je vais un peu me renseigner à ce sujet auprès d'associations de consommateurs dans le cas ou le problème ne serait pas réglé. J'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec des factures de 80 et plus chaque moi à cause de ça.

Donc pour ma part, à part le suivi conso je suis satisfait. Je pourrais donner suite début juillet si ça évolue ou non.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Juin 2011)

C'est vraiment très gênant ce problème dans le "suivi conso" !
Je n'aimerais pas çà...Du coup comme je vais très prochainement changer d'opérateur je pense que je vais bien réfléchir ma décision....


----------



## gigab (22 Juin 2011)

Salut, merci de vos réponses.

donc au niveau du forfait, débit etc, c'est plutôt pas mal.

Ce qui semble vraiment pêcher, c'est le suivi conso. D'un autre côté, on peut le faire "manuellement" via l'historique des appels passés non ? 
Ce n'est pas ça mais bon ça permet d'avoir un "visuel". Sinon il n'existe pas d'application sur le store pour vérifier justement la consommation ?

Côté service client justement, ils sont bons ? Parce que à part nous appeler par notre prénom, qu'est ce qui change par rapport aux autres opérateurs ?


----------



## Frodon (23 Juin 2011)

Même avis que les autres, niveau prix et forfaits, plutôt pas mal, j'ai un LibertySIM 5H sans engagement, et j'en suis content. On bénéficie en plus de l'excellente couverture du réseau Orange.

Par contre, en effet, ce qui pêche pas mal chez Virgin Mobile, c'est son suivi conso, il est en train d'être refait chez un prestataire informatique, mais visiblement il y a du retard. Espérons que cela se résolve rapidement.


----------



## gigab (23 Juin 2011)

J'ai vu aujourd'hui qu'ils avaient changé quelques petites choses sur leur site..
Ils font une offre de 100 euros remboursés pour des forfaits smartphone, iPhone, 3h et 6h...dans le même temps ils ont augmenté leurs iphones de 50 euros 

Mais avec le parrainage + les 100 euros remboursés, ça revient à 50 euros l'iPhone...mais avec engagement 24 mois..

A voir, je vais peut être me laisser tenter..


----------



## gigab (25 Juin 2011)

Je viens de voir une news sur laquelle il est indiqué que Virgin Mobile va passer sur le réseau SFR.

J'ai donc appelé un conseiller qui m'a informé du fait que pour la téléphonie mobile restait chez Orange et que l'offre internet box serait chez SFR.

Quelqu'un peut me confirmer ou m'infirmer cela ?

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Juin 2011)

gigab a dit:


> Je viens de voir une news sur laquelle il est indiqué que Virgin Mobile va passer sur le réseau SFR.
> 
> J'ai donc appelé un conseiller qui m'a informé du fait que pour la téléphonie mobile restait chez Orange et que l'offre internet box serait chez SFR.
> 
> ...



Là aussi, un petit tour chez "M. Google" et il te dira ceci (entre autre):
http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualite/18542-Virgin-box-neuf.html


----------



## gigab (25 Juin 2011)

Oui sauf que là aussi ce n'est pas clair. Ils disent qu'ils passent des accords avec SFR pour la box, mais ne parlent pas du tout du réseau téléphonie mobile, à savoir s'ils restent sur Orange ou s'ils passent tout sur SFR.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Juin 2011)

gigab a dit:


> Oui sauf que là aussi ce n'est pas clair. Ils disent qu'ils passent des accords avec SFR pour la box, mais ne parlent pas du tout du réseau téléphonie mobile, à savoir s'ils restent sur Orange ou s'ils passent tout sur SFR.



Va donc avant tout lire la réponse que je te soumets sur ta question dans ce fil:
http://forums.macg.co/operateurs-and-forfaits-iphone-ipad/free-operateur-mobile-738192.html


----------



## gigab (25 Juin 2011)

Oui mais là je ne parle pas de Free sur ce fil, mais de Virgin Mobile


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Juin 2011)

gigab a dit:


> Oui mais là je ne parle pas de Free sur ce fil, mais de Virgin Mobile



Exact !...:rose:
Quant au réseau Tél mobile de Virgin je ne vois pas pourquoi il changerait ?
Et puis ne te tritures pas autant les méninges si non tu ne décideras jamais rien !
L'essentiel a été dit sur Virgin mobile avec une espérance quant à la possibilité de connaître sa conso (et tu y as d'ailleurs trouvé une solution manuelle !).
Lance toi !


----------



## Frodon (25 Juin 2011)

En fait Virgin Mobile passera sur le réseau SFR en 2012 pour les nouveaux abonnés et les abonnés changeant de formules pour les nouvelles formules qui seront alors disponible.

Les clients actuels qui ne changent rien à leur forfait, resteront sur le réseau Orange.


----------



## gigab (25 Juin 2011)

Frodon a dit:


> En fait Virgin Mobile passera sur le réseau SFR en 2012 pour les nouveaux abonnés et les abonnés changeant de formules pour les nouvelles formules qui seront alors disponible.
> 
> Les clients actuels qui ne changent rien à leur forfait, resteront sur le réseau Orange.



Ah c'est différent de ce qu'ils m'ont dit 
Alors on a tout intérêt à ne pas s'engager alors


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Juin 2011)

gigab a dit:


> ....
> Alors on a tout intérêt à ne pas s'engager alors



???


----------



## gigab (26 Juin 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> ???



Oui s'ils changent finalement leur fournisseur (comme j'avais l'intention de changer de forfait courant 2012 pour le 5h) si c'est pour passer sur le réseau SFR ce n'est pas la peine 
Mieux vaut prendre le liberty sim 5h directement sans engagement et courir chez Free quand les forfaits sortiront, non ?


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Juin 2011)

gigab a dit:


> Oui s'ils changent finalement leur fournisseur (comme j'avais l'intention de changer de forfait courant 2012 pour le 5h) si c'est pour passer sur le réseau SFR ce n'est pas la peine
> Mieux vaut prendre le liberty sim 5h directement sans engagement et courir chez Free quand les forfaits sortiront, non ?




Tout çà...Pour çà !


----------



## Krash68 (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour !

Pour ceux qui hésitaient à prendre un forfait chez virgin mobile à cause du suivi conso, j'ai reçu un sms de leur part le 5 aout disant que tout était revenu en ordre. J'ai donc attendu un peu avant de m'enflammer et effectivement, cela fait plusieurs jours que j'ai un suivi conso à jour. Du moins ça tourne dans les 24h la même chose que j'avais eu chez SFR. Je suppose qu'un suivi instantané serait trop lourd à mettre en place.
En tout cas leur promesse a été tenu. Un peu plus long que prévu mais enfin satisfait du service !

Voila pour le retour et bonne chance pour votre choix !
D'ailleurs autre petite chose, j'avais pris mon forfait iPhone 3h avec iPhone blanc 16Go pour 149&#8364; en mai dernier. J'ai rempli sur leur site le formulaire de demande de remboursement (au cas ou, on sait jamais car logiquement il n'y avait aucun remboursement du moins je l'avais vu nul part à ce moment là). J'ai bien été remboursé de 100&#8364; ce qui me fait l'iPhone à 49&#8364; ou 2 mois et demi de forfait gratuit. Donc petit conseil, prenez-vous quelques minutes à remplir ce formulaire, c'est tout bénef !


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Août 2011)

Bon j'arrive un peu après la guerre, mais c'est pour dire du bien de Virgin 

J'ai un forfait Paradyse 2h, sms, mail, web illimité + 5n° illimités tout opérateurs pour 34,90&#8364;/mois depuis 2 ans maintenant.
Non non non ne courrez pas, il n'existe plus , et je vous défie de trouver un meilleur rapport qualité/prix ici ou ailleurs !

Bref tout ça pour dire que je n'ai jamais eu de pb avec le suivi consol, ni le débit (très bon d'ailleurs), que leurs prix sont très attractifs, ils proposent régulièrement des offres de remboursement en + de celles proposées par les fabricants (Samsung, LG, etc.), et que désormais ils ont un excellent choix de téléphone.

Voilà, moi je recommande vivement ! D'autant que les Virgin MegaStore abritent une boutique "physique" Virgin Mobile donc c'est toujours bon à avoir sous la main un petit vendeur...


----------



## bigz544 (14 Août 2011)

Ca fait plaisir d'entendre du bien de Virgin. D'autant plus que je suis intéressé par une de leur offre iPhone. Il s'agît du forfait bloqué à 29.9/mois, 1 heure & 400 sms avec un iPhone 16go blanc.

Si quelqu'un passe par ici, peut-il me donner un délai de livraison approximatif concernant le téléphone.

Merci


----------



## madaniso (15 Août 2011)

Je conseille à tout le monde de faire comme moi. Attendre la fin de l'année, que Free pointe son nez. Des tarifs cassés pour de vrais services.

Par contre si c'est pour un Iphone, ce sera plus de 200 euros la bestiole. C'est une autre stratégie que les 3 opérateurs actuelle.


----------



## melbouille (18 Août 2011)

hello,
pour apporter ma contribution : j'ai un forfait sans engagement 5h + sms et 3G illimité pour 29,90
virgin m'a appelé hier pour m'offrir 3/mois si je m'engage sur 24 mois !! lol  j'ai gentiment répondu que j'attendais l'offre de free et que j'avais choisi virgin pour le "sans engagement" vu que j'ai un iphone, cadeau de mon chéri !!!

dc il faut attendre ou prendre un forfait sans engagement...
et si vous voulez un ihpone, achetez le d'occaz et pour les pièces et accessoires, je connais un site super où les prix st vraiment intéressants (en mp pour pas faire de pub, je ne sais pas si c possible ici)

a+


----------

